# Back lakes near Freeport/Surfside?



## austinfishman (Nov 16, 2006)

Hopefully, we'll be following up this thread with a report on how it went. We are heading to Surfside this weekend with a VERY shallow water skiff (handles in 6-7 inches of water).

On maps, we have seen several shallow back lakes -- Swan Lake for sure, and the others on the N. side of the ICW (Nicks, Salt, Cox, Lost Lake, etc.). Any information/advice on fishing those lakes? Is it worth trying? How would we best do so?

I'm presuming that with the steady S/SE winds, the bays and lakes have plenty of water in them, perhaps making those back and shallow lakes more fishable than usual? From the map, they look "redfish-y," but again, we have no experience, and are looking to explore (while using common sense and not getting into someplace we can't get out of). Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Back Lakes*



austinfishman said:


> Hopefully, we'll be following up this thread with a report on how it went. We are heading to Surfside this weekend with a VERY shallow water skiff (handles in 6-7 inches of water).
> 
> On maps, we have seen several shallow back lakes -- Swan Lake for sure, and the others on the N. side of the ICW (Nicks, Salt, Cox, Lost Lake, etc.). Any information/advice on fishing those lakes? Is it worth trying? How would we best do so?
> 
> I'm presuming that with the steady S/SE winds, the bays and lakes have plenty of water in them, perhaps making those back and shallow lakes more fishable than usual? From the map, they look "redfish-y," but again, we have no experience, and are looking to explore (while using common sense and not getting into someplace we can't get out of). Thanks for any thoughts.


Of the areas you listed Swan Lake is probly the shallowest least boat friendly.
Nicks And Salt Lakes are fairly easy to navigate . When entering Nicks I stay to left of the well marked reef at the entrance once past this reef the lake is fairly wide open with some scattered shell. Another lake to look at is Aligator
although it does have a reef protecting the entrace. Oyster lake is another spot to try. As the name suggest it is dotted with Oyster reefs


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

What kind of boat? Those are all viable spots, but it took me years and years to learn how to run all of them (some of it trial and error) With any of those places, you can be on top of a reef that is 2" under water with the blink of an eye. I wouldn't try all of them in one day. The law of averages is bound to catch up to you. Not trying to discourage you, but rather keep you lower unit in one piece.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

safety is #1, great advice


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I agree with jhbarc, Nick's isn't that tough to navigate. On a normal tide you don't have to be on plane to make it. I'd idle in from the ICW up the cut (Nick's cut) to Nick's lake. Generally you stay in the middle and you will be okay. Nearing the entrance to Nick's your intuition would tell you to stay to the right hand side of the cut, but it gets shallow with oyster shells there. Again if you stay in the middle you should be fine. Seems like there is always someone fishing in the cuts, so it's best not to come barreling in on plane anyway. Once you get past the reef jhbarc was talking about you can get up on plane if you want, then head straight to the entrance of the cut to Salt Lake. The cut from Nick's to Salt is easy and no obstructions.


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Stay out of Swan Lake unless you like running aground in mud. May want to look at trying the Cold Pass area as well.


----------



## austinfishman (Nov 16, 2006)

What would you toss back there?

I'm thinking a weedless gold spoon is a go-to choice. Maybe a soft plastic or two -- but what kind, color, and weight leadhead would you recommend?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

bone superspook jr, new penny gulp shrimp, and a gold spoon is all you need to carry.


----------



## austinfishman (Nov 16, 2006)

Re the Gulp shrimp -- do you like to fish those on a light leadhead on their own, or rigged weedless, or under a popping cork? I guess there are as many ways to fish a plastic as there are plastics -- I'm just curious about what seems to have success in those environs.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

No need to go weedless back in any of those lakes. All mud and shell with maybe a very small amt of grass. NOISY topwaters work really well.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

austinfishman said:


> Re the Gulp shrimp -- do you like to fish those on a light leadhead on their own, or rigged weedless, or under a popping cork? I guess there are as many ways to fish a plastic as there are plastics -- I'm just curious about what seems to have success in those environs.


under a cork with 12-18" of leader.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Careful back in salt lake, alligator lake, and the surrounding areas... Couple weeks ago we were back there running in a go-devil and we were chased down by a couple airboats. They informed us that they were doing some sort of seismic testing back there via dynamite detonation and that it was closed to the public. 

Anyone know what kind of study they are doing?? Is it still going on?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Mojo281 said:


> Careful back in salt lake, alligator lake, and the surrounding areas... Couple weeks ago we were back there running in a go-devil and we were chased down by a couple airboats. They informed us that they were doing some sort of seismic testing back there via dynamite detonation and that it was closed to the public.
> 
> Anyone know what kind of study they are doing?? Is it still going on?


Hmmm, I know they have markers out all over the place. East Union, 390 lake, slop bowl, nicks, salt, cox all have markers in them and have had for some time. I didn't think they use dynamite. Yes, some kind or percussion something or other, but dynamite out in the open?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Stuart said:


> Hmmm, I know they have markers out all over the place. East Union, 390 lake, slop bowl, nicks, salt, cox all have markers in them and have had for some time. I didn't think they use dynamite. Yes, some kind or percussion something or other, but dynamite out in the open?


They told us "dynamite."


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

all seismic testing i have seen is with dynamite including areas under water ..... not that i have seen much of it but i have seen a few here and there. while doing our survey work we run into seismic crews .... the dynamite is usually a few foot under ground but, not wise to be near it when they push the button... stay clear


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

yes. Salt lake, Nicks lake, Lost lake, and Cox's lake are off limits right now until after July 6th....


----------



## Danny8969 (Oct 4, 2006)

Is there any where that states that these areas are closed? I have not seen any signs or markers saying do not enter. I have seen all of the poles and the boxes out there though


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

to my knowledge they arent closed, been running all in those lakes, WHILE they were detonating and gotten nothing more than a friendly wave from the contractors...ive never been the only boat out there...


----------



## Danny8969 (Oct 4, 2006)

Bayourat are you trying to keep people out of your honeyholes during the Fiesta? Smart thinking. See you on the water


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

I fished these areas Tuesday and saw no indication of signage saying they were closed.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

*hehehe*

i have heard that everything within a 10mile radius of nicks, salt and lostlake is prohibited


----------



## austinfishman (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, I DO know that it's likely that everyone within a 10-foot radius of me, including me, won't catch many fish.

It's my talent and gift -- I do not question it. I just accept the gratitude, and mocking laughter, of countless un-caught fish.


----------

